# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Voorstellen: Kim

## kimmie101996

hii

ik ben kim, ik ben 16 jaar oud.

ik heb al veel dingen gehad en meegemaakt. 
ik heb vaak veel klachten waar ik dan geen oorzaak op weet te vinden, ik hoop hier mijn ervaringen te kunnen delen en die van anderen te kunnen lezen.

zelf heb ik ook fybromialgie (weke delen reuma) veel van mijn klachten worden dan ook hier op afgeschoven, waar ik dan zeker niet blij mee ben. 

als jullie nog vragen hebben of andere dingen dan hoor ik dat graag!

gr. kim

----------

